

How Many Threads Does It Take to Fill a Pool? - yoava
http://wix.io/2013/06/12/how-many-threads-does-it-take-to-fill-a-pool/

======
tqh
Very good article, it would be interesting to look at Tomcats new connection
pool as well: [http://people.apache.org/~fhanik/jdbc-pool/jdbc-
pool.html](http://people.apache.org/~fhanik/jdbc-pool/jdbc-pool.html)

